# Heat in hock joint?



## sleepingdragon10 (4 March 2007)

Hi guys

Would like some opinions please.....found some heat in Jelly's near hind hock joint(on the outside) yesterday. She's not lame, and neither was there any swelling.
Could it be just a knock, or the start of something a little more sinister(ie spavin)?
She is a little clicky when you pick up her foot and flex the leg.


Cheers guys

Bethxx


----------



## Patches (4 March 2007)

As you probably know, Patches has been diagnosed with changes that indicate the very early start of spavin in her right hock. Only slight changes and only evident on x-ray. For her there was no sign of anything when palpating around the hock. No heat etc, even after hard work. 

If she'd been kicked, you'd expect some localised skin swelling. I wouldn't panic about the clicking. Alot of horses have clicky hocks don't they? My friend's old mare did and was told is a vacuum created by the joint fluid as the hock flexes and nothing to worry about. (Still don't quite get that though lol)


----------



## sleepingdragon10 (4 March 2007)

Thanks Patches 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Although she's not lame on it she doesn't like the area being touched. Going to hose it for a couple of days and see if that has an effect. She does walk ever so slightly on the outside of her foot on that side too, not sure if that would cause there to be additional strain hence the heat?


----------



## Patches (4 March 2007)

Arrrr now I must admit, that could be a sign of spavin (although I'm sure it could be a sign of a host of other things, all trivial).

Patches used to wear the outside edge of her shoes to a knife edge. Since her hocks have been treated, she's stopped stepping on the outside of her feet and shoes have been evenly worn. Vet said the pain is all on one side of the joint and they use the other side of joint more which is why they walk that way. 

However, cow hocked horses/ponies can wear their shoes like that anyway. Patches is also cow hocked and we always assumed this is why she walks that way.....now I know differently. 

Is she at all shorter on that side when tracking up, even marginally?


----------



## sleepingdragon10 (4 March 2007)

Oh dear.
She is stiffer that side (not to the point that she drags it as such)....noticed yesterday when we were walking her that she struggled a little on tighter turns on the left rein


----------



## Patches (4 March 2007)

Has she always walked on the outside of the foot or is this a very recent thing?

Maybe it is all related to a kick or a knock if it is, but if she's always moved a bit like that it could be something more mechanical and not just trauma.


----------



## sleepingdragon10 (4 March 2007)

I'm going to sound like a really bad mummy now, but I never really took much notice before 
	
	
		
		
	


	




Got let down by the farrier a couple of times and her toes got quite long, and it was that that prompted me to look more closely at how she moves. Her foot does turn out slightly on that side, and she does walk on the outside of the foot.
I'm wondering if it could be strain on the joint from that, although she's not moving much better for having had a new(lovely I hasten to add) farrier out to her.


----------



## Patches (4 March 2007)

It's funny how when you suddenly notice something you almost become hyper-critical about it eh?

I'd keep an eye on her and see how she goes over the next few weeks. You could always do a bute test on her to see if she moves better when given pain relief.


----------



## sleepingdragon10 (4 March 2007)

Oh yes. Trying not to panic. I know it's not a kick as she's in a little strip paddock on her own(she didn't like it in with the big boys) so maybe she's done some racing about and just strained it!

I thought about doing that....will keep an eye on her and see how she is.
Hoping that the heat's gone when I get there later on and this panic is for nothing!

xx


----------



## Tierra (4 March 2007)

Patches is getting very good at this 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Basically as she said, if it was a kick I'd be expecting some localised swelling or marks or something indicative of that. Similarly if it was a bang to the area, Id expect swelling as hocks are areas where you do expect this if there has been an impact.

Dont worry about clicking, most horses have clicky joints (as do many people!)

If her movement has always been as described, I'd also be considering that its a mechanical issue. If its new... well... would still be a tad concerned.

TBH, you unfortunatly wont know whats going on without getting it looked at and because of the area, I'd be getting a vet to check it out as soon as (dont mean emergency obviously, but sooner rather than later)

If it is something degenerative... its much better to find out early than later anyway.

Anyway keep us posted!


----------



## Patches (4 March 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
Patches is getting very good at this 
	
	
		
		
	


	






[/ QUOTE ]

pmsl. I reckon I'll be able to right a veterinary notes book of my own soon with all the mishaps I've been through  
	
	
		
		
	


	









Only thing I would warn Beth of here is that Patches full lameness work up, nerve blocks, x-rays, hock treatments and the intensive course of Adequan hyonate, oral joint supplement etc have already cost about £1000.

Alot of money to spend on a companion pony (I'm right in thinking she's a companion aren't I?) I'd like the vet's input but unless you want to go down the full box of tricks he'll likely suggest a joint supplement and maybe low doses of bute if she seems uncomfortable. Harsh as I may sound, I'd not pay what I'm paying for Patches on Dinker, my shetland. He's just a field ornament and as long as he's happy and comfortable I'm cool. 

Is she insured?


----------



## Tierra (4 March 2007)

Its a companion? Oh good lord 

Give it a few days and see how it is  If you do choose to have a vet, you can always explain that the horse IS a companion and as such, you don't want to go to extreme lengths 

Oh and because im silly and dont read full posts - yes, he / she could have pulled or twisted the hock while messing about in the mud. Twisting is rather common given the recent ground conditions.


----------



## Patches (4 March 2007)

I'm not 100% sure that Jelly is only a companion pony. Might be wrong. Not sure what Beth's intentions with her long term are. 

They're a worry though aren't they? The only thing about Jelly that makes me wonder if it's just a twist etc is the heat in the hock. Patches has never had heat in hers (well not yet)


----------



## Tierra (4 March 2007)

Yep I can see where you're coming from completely. You dont necessarily tend to *feel* arthritic type changes from the outside in terms of heat from the area.

And yes, they are a worry. Mine did bambi legs in the field a couple of weeks ago and pulled his shoulder :| Had first lesson on him today since then :| 

There are so many injuries occuring atm due to the ground


----------



## Patches (4 March 2007)

Yeah, I've heard of alot of strains, bumps etc. 

Your poor horse doing the splits! Not nice! Even I've been limited days of turn out for the drier ones. My field's are holding up quite well but I am concerned of the risks of greasy grass, mud and standing water in the fields.


----------



## Tierra (4 March 2007)

Ours are on very restricted turnout at the mo 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Well... they can go out, but the YO is kind of begging people to keep them in if they can work them enough.

In the last 2 weeks we've had 5 horses on the yard go lame with strains, sprains and pulled muscles from slipping about in the fields 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Perfectly possible this little horse has done the same.


----------



## sleepingdragon10 (5 March 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
I'm not 100% sure that Jelly is only a companion pony. Might be wrong. Not sure what Beth's intentions with her long term are. 

They're a worry though aren't they? The only thing about Jelly that makes me wonder if it's just a twist etc is the heat in the hock. Patches has never had heat in hers (well not yet) 

[/ QUOTE ]

She is to all intents and purposes a companion. Before JAK had her she'd done a grand total of naff all, JAK got given here and had to start right from the beginning. She's not overly happy about having too much weight on her back, so maybe Pops will have the odd sit on her but apart from that she'll just do abit of local inhand showing.
She is insured(got her with Petplan) but to be honest I'm not sure I'd want to put her through a whole bunch of investigations just to be told that there are changes present in the joint.
Off to see her shortly so will know more then. She still had heat in the joint last night, although it wasn't as pronounced as the day before. Hopefully that'll mean that it is simply a twist!

Thanks for your advice, both of you

Bethxx


----------

